# Can't load two windows at the same time



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I have dial up and the world's second oldest computer with very limited space.
I used to regularly load window while another was loading so as not to have to spend unproductive time waiting.
But so many of the sites I like to visit are now formatted for smart phones and, since that has happened, I get frequent "unable to connect"s. I figure it's because of the amount of extra space each site uses to fill up the page with blanks for the PCs larger screens???
Anyway, anything I can do about it?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I would guess it really isin't so much they have designed things for smart phones, Just that they have Updated their web pages to be Optimized For IE 10 and beyond. And you can't. Those that have XP can only go to IE 8
And some wen sites now you can't get on because you have not got the latest browser version. This has even been written up on tech sites a year ago, as people started to complain they could not get to a certain website. larger screens then just a few years ago. 20" and above is not unheard of at all. And then those are Widescreen versions as well.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

where I want to said:


> I have dial up and the world's second oldest computer with very limited space.
> I used to regularly load window while another was loading so as not to have to spend unproductive time waiting.
> But so many of the sites I like to visit are now formatted for smart phones and, since that has happened, I get frequent "unable to connect"s. I figure it's because of the amount of extra space each site uses to fill up the page with blanks for the PCs larger screens???
> Anyway, anything I can do about it?


Are you using an ad blocker?

Ad blocking software sometimes delays the DNS lookup long enough for the browser to think the DNS lookup failed, throwing the same error you're seeing. Normally simply trying again loads the page.


----------

